# Ha !



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

So, i get a call from a GC that owes me $$$. Wants to pay and discuss upcoming job for early next year. Told him I'm not interested in doing job where he poorly manages site, and makes me compete against illegitimate subs. He thought he could get away with doing a big job on his own, by hiring hacks , he asked me to price it but said i was too high. I told him he will never get it done for the price they quoted. Turns out he put a bunch of clowns on HIS payroll to do it and he told me, HE'S BLEEDING !!! It's still not done, and I was right to not take the job.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

It's great when your gut is right.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Even a bad "truckass" can control costs and prevent red ink from dripping.
Many GCs just don't understand drywall.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::clap::tt2:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Karma.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Makes me wish I would trust my gut more


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

I hope you jacked the price up on him to include the money the bas tard owes you. if he has Illegals working for him turn his azz in to Government:yes::thumbsup: this is the type that needs to go out of business. Good luck


----------



## aschnit (Jul 8, 2009)

does anyone here really think the government takes the fact that illegal immigrants are taking jobs all over the country seriously?


----------



## Bangzoom (Jan 13, 2010)

Government just wants the good companys to pay. They are too lazy to run these illegals out of country. Pretty soon illegals will be taking the white collar jobs.


----------



## Bangzoom (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't think they care at all. They should care. Once all the blue collar jobs are gone they will land the white collar jobs. They better start sending illegals back soon.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

Come on take white collar jobs, crap half of them can't speak english:whistling2:
so unless Americans start speaking spanish so they communicate with the Illegals I do not think we have to worry,, Now if I was in a area where the Illegals were taking jobs and I knew they were Illegal I would call the NSI and report where their working. turn them in, like they say the sqweekie wheel gets the grease, call intil the Government can't stand it, they'll do something if they get enough calls per day. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

No, they cannot get the white collar jobs. However their children will be able to.
But, once they are born here they are citizens and I don't have a problem with that.

Their children all want exactly what everyone else has and won't hang drywall for .10
They will demand what the going rate is for better jobs. They will see the illegals much the same as most of us do. 

However I do have a problem with illegals driving down the prices.
Being an owner operator, it just takes money out of my pocket.

Tycoon


----------



## Ron Franck (Jan 3, 2010)

Drywall Tycoon said:


> But, once they are born here they are citizens and I don't have a problem with that.
> Tycoon


Well, I for one *DO* have a problem with their children being granted citizenship. Just because they dropped a kid on this side of the border? It just reinforces their resolve to cross the border and, along with the the work they take, they burden all our social services that our own citizenry deserve.
Look at it this way, suppose the King and Queen of England are visiting the U.S. and the Queen pops one out while she is here. Under our current laws the child is given citizenship in the U.S., right? Later, when it grows older, it decides to become president of the U.S., gets elected. It then becomes the successor to the throne of England because it is of royal blood and had dual citizenship. He's (or she) is now president of one country and King of another and we are on the fast track to a New World Order. (read: one world one government) 
It doesn't take a revolution to lose our identity as a country and we are fast on that road. 
The 14th amendment was conceived to grant citizenship to the sons and daughters of slaves who were born here. Federal judges are to blame for allowing the 14th amendment to be abused today by illegals. The children of illegals are not to blame for their plight and for that they have my sympathy, but the fact remains that they are still citizens of their parent's homeland. To become a child citizen of this country at least one parent needs to be a U.S. citizen and the other parent should be eligible to apply for citizenship and do so. Otherwise, those children should remain the citizen of what ever country the other parent is from. 
Japan screwed up when they invaded Pearl Harbor. They didn't need ships and planes and bombs to invade the U.S. All they needed was a sombrero, a poncho and a pair of sandals. 
Why does our government do so little to stop illegals? Votes my friends, votes. They view them as future voters and government is willing to throw the baby out with the bathwater to secure their vote.
You, my friends are the baby being thrown out with the bathwater.
Sorry for getting so far off topic, but if we don't demand things change now then we might as well learn Spanish or Russian or some French dialect spoken in South Africa and move into our third world huts now because that's what's coming.:furious::furious::furious:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

This is why obama's natural born citizen status is such an issue. The Constitution 2:1:5 along with SR 511 defines this issue and was to prevent one when allegiance to a foreign power to hold office as potus. Somewhere in there it tells why it is also illegal for him to hold office in the UN. Can't serve another govt. and US at the same time.

It's our fault, each and every one of us for not knowing our rights and Constitution and for being asleep at the wheel while politicians and banksters rob our treasury. Educate ourselves and especially our children about the founding documents, that Socialism has never worked anywhere anytime. End rant.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Socialism has never worked is a correct statement. Not only does it not work, but it destroys the fiber of a nation, creates a class of underachievers that takes MANY years to repair. Some nations in eastern europe have been having a difficult time with freedom and capitalism b/c they were socialist for so long, they don't know anything else.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

A Democracy is supposed to be 'by the people'. Well 'the people' have let the fat cats take far too much power while we filled our lives with little trivialties. I don't want to sound like Rage Against The Machine but we need to take the power BACK!!!

PS: I start college classes next Tuesday. Aren't college students where most 'movements' and changes begin? Hmmmmmm. If you dont hear from me again ............:whistling2: well its one,two three what are we fightin' for.....


----------

